# Overclock = Random Freezes



## larryjr88 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm using the Asus Striker Extreme MB and a Intel QX6800.

With this MB, you can apply simple overclocks in the forms of percentages. I set it to 20% in my Bios most of the time, but regardless of the clock I choose I become susceptible to random freezes. I did a test last night where I logged the loads and temperatures using nVidia's monitor software. All night long it never got hot and never spiked any loads. It maintained ~45 Celsius on the CPU running 3.56 ghz. (Water cooled)

Does anyone have an idea on why it does this? I'm almost certain it's not a temperature thing since my monitors and longs say so. What else could it be?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, what you're getting is typically from unstable overclocks. After setting the clocks you should run two instances of ORTHOS at the same time for 24+ hours to stress all four cores. Any errors and it means that it's unstable, and if you still want to OC you should manually raise the FSB and RAM clocks independently of each other and stress test until you achieve stability.

Another possible cause is an underpowered PSU. You should be running at least 650W+ if you're running a powerful graphics card such as a GeForce 8800 series, with at least 26A on the +12V rail.


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

You should be going up by 10% then running the tests for errors 20% might be to much to use right off the bat and whats your power supply?


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

run some stress test just like Underclocker told you, and i am as well sure that your power supply isnt enough. I hope you followed these instructions in order to overclock properly.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

The problem with overclocking profiles is it chnages setting automatically for you and when you get problems you don't know where to start looking to fix it. I suggest you forget using profiles in BIOS and study the art of overclocking so you can do this manually which is more time consuming but saves time in it self as you will know what the problems are when they arise as you will know what settings where changed etc.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I would increase the voltages to your RAM and CPU. I would suggest that your RAM stability is causing this.


----------

